# Q for the HK history experts



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

I seem to have inadvertently started to collect German "P" models, the ones that were at one time or another used by various German police/government/military agencies. So far I've acquired a Walther P5, Sig P6, and HK P7, and will soon have a P1 as well. I have several very good hi-cap. polymer pistols, but there's something about older all-metal pistols that intrigue me.

My question is about the HK P9. Does anyone know if it was ever adopted by a German agency and then given the designation "P9"?

thanks for your help,
PhilR.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, some agencies did adopt the P9s as a duty pistol. many 9mm ones have come here as trade ins/refurbs which dropped the selling prices a few yrs ago of these. 
A variant which accepted a shoulder stock was also produced foruse with select-fire variants. Some suppressed models were also used by US SEAL teams.


----------

